# New V owner .... :0)



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi
we collected our little bundle of skin and teeth last Sunday 8)
Sadie is 11 weeks old yesterday. We have an 11 year old Springer Spaniel (Twig) too though he is pretty chilled out and laid back and they should be good company for each other.
Paula works for a couple of hours at lunch time but is at home with Sadie for the rest of the day. 
I've never used a crate before and whilst Sadie doesnt seem overly keen yet, she goes in well at night and goes to sleep quickly, and sleeps 6 or 7 hours through with no issues 
She went for her first jabs yesterday which did seem to put her off her food and make her woosey/sleepy.
She didnt want her breakfast this morning, but half an hour ago seemed to flick a switch and she ate, then started terrorizing Twig  normal service returns !!
She loves to snuggle up with you, though we dont really want her on the furniture as Twig has never been allowed up (not that that stops him when we're not there  )

I'm sure we'll have loads of FAQ's in due course....

Martin


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome. Have fun with your pup. You lucky to have that 11 year old tutor for your pup!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Must dash! Welcome to the forums and congratulations!! ;D


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

born36 said:


> Welcome. Have fun with your pup. You lucky to have that 11 year old tutor for your pup!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That picture is adorable!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Must dash - love the picture 

I read mswhipple's post before seeing your post - I though he had to dash off!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard the form, Must dash,cute photo......look forward to reading your posts......must dash...sorry, I bet your fed up with people writing that.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Must Dash ..... Moustache.... ;0) 
I'm posting on here, basking in the glory of owning a beautiful puppy...... The thing is I'm 80 miles from home.... Poor Paula has the wee & poo & biting & barking to deal with 22/7 (she works the other 2 ;0) ) 
Paula is the true superstar in this scenario.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Must Dash - welcome to the forum!

Love the picture and the description of your new addition "little bundle of skin and teeth"


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

SkyyMax said:


> Must Dash - welcome to the forum!
> 
> Love the picture and the description of your new addition "little bundle of skin and teeth"


Often more teeth than skin :0.


----------

